# Tip trimming



## rabjon

I have acquired a set of Aldila grahite shafts marked TA50 Arnold Palmer Tech Advantage. Does anyone have any data about tip trimming?


----------



## Indacup

rabjon said:


> I have acquired a set of Aldila grahite shafts marked TA50 Arnold Palmer Tech Advantage. Does anyone have any data about tip trimming?


If memory serves me correct, those old shafts were a nitemare...I qam not at the shop, but if I recall correctly every half inch = 5 cpms...however the shaft spines were so bad that thye deflection would change up to 9cpms just by rotating the shaft...but the C was so bad on those, you'd be better off getting a set of low cost fiber wound shafts and save yourself time and money.


----------

